# York,PA-SeniorFemale-Sweet old gal..no trouble



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Attached is a pic of a very sweet senior female shepherd. She arrived at the shelter as a stray and I would love to find her a family to call her own. Her heart is strong but her hind end is a little weak. Despite the weakness in her hind end she loves to go for walks and has the nicest disposition. She would like to find a place with a soft dog bed and nice people to love her, she really is very little trouble to take care of. Please help this girl get a home for the holidays!

Thanks,
Lisa

If you can help get this dog out of the shelter or would like more information on her, please call Lisa at the York Co. SPCA at 717-718-3109.












Our hours are as follows: 

Monday CLOSED 

Tuesday 10:00am to 7:00pm 

Wednesday 10:00am to 4:00pm 

Thursday 10:00am to 7:00pm 

Friday 10:00am to 4:00pm 

Saturday 10:00am to 4:00pm 

Sunday CLOSED 


York County SPCA 
3159 Susquehanna Trail 
York, PA 17406 
Phone: 717-764-6109
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA142.html


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Is it me or does she look a little like the late great Millie!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

She is a beautiful old soul. I hope someone can help her asap.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Sue ClarkIs it me or does she look a little like the late great Millie!


She sure does.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty girl! I hope she finds a nice soft bed soon.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

That was my first thought when I saw her picture, too.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

She's not listed on the petfinder page (or I am just missing it). Does anyone know why?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

most likely she was never listed on petfinder. They have this written on their site:

"This is only a small sample of animals available for adoption. Please stop by the shelter to see all of the wonderful pets in need of new homes."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

back to page one


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

myamom, can you get an update for us? Can anyone in Pa. help this old girl?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wanted: A Nice Home for the Holidays With a Mom or Dad to Love Me, Soft Bed & Walks in Exchange For LOTS of Love 

P.S. I am easy to take care of 

(Call Lisa at the York Co. SPCA at 717-718-3109)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I forwarded this girls info to the adopters who took Alex (now Alexus) from Lackawanna. They have a friend who's looking for a senior. Hope they go see her....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump.....wish she could have a home for Christmas


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

little bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see her on their petfinder site anymore...


----------

